# Green & Clark / Missouri Cider



## bottle-bud (May 18, 2021)

The main focus of my collection is soda and mineral water bottles that are St. Louis marked. My newest acquisition is a cider bottle and not marked with a city. However, I know for a fact that Owens (Orange) F. Green & James E. Clark had a cider and vinegar business in St. Louis from 1877-1888. But I really like my new bottle and it should fit nicely in my collection. Now I need to find one that is St. Louis marked.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 18, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> The main focus of my collection is soda and mineral water bottles that are St. Louis marked. My newest acquisition is a cider bottle and not marked with a city. However, I know for a fact that Owens (Orange) F. Green & James E. Clark had a cider and vinegar business in St. Louis from 1877-1888. But I really like my new bottle and it should fit nicely in my collection. Now I need to find one that is St. Louis marked.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225352View attachment 225353


This is still a St. Louis bottle right? I've never seen a St. Louis marked only the Baltimore. Nice bottle by the way. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is still a St. Louis bottle right? I've never seen a St. Louis marked only the Baltimore. Nice bottle by the way.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 Thanks Robby, definitely a St. Louis bottle, a friend of mine had a St. Louis marked one and sent me a pic.
I haven't seen a Baltimore version, that I can remember anyway.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Thanks Robby, definitely a St. Louis bottle, a friend of mine had a St. Louis marked one and sent me a pic.
> I haven't seen a Baltimore version, that I can remember anyway.


100+ for this one pictured?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 100+ for this one pictured?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sounds about right, not as much for the one with no city.


----------



## Merle (May 19, 2021)

I just got the Missouri bottle book, there’s a whole bunch of them to find.


----------



## Merle (May 19, 2021)

Also they showing the same price marked St. Louis or not.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 19, 2021)

Merle said:


> I just got the Missouri bottle book, there’s a whole bunch of them to find.


Wow, Cool book I may need to get a copy. I wonder if they are still available?


----------

